# Reflex Binding on an ICS Board? Burton



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

I have some Reflexs on my Burton Hero and it didnt seem like i lost performance with my board. I had some Custom ESTs on my board before too. Reflexs is like having EST bindings, in my opinion. Reflexs are pretty much comparable to ESTs, its like having ESTs on a non ICS board.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Went from Co2 reflex to Diode est on my Custom x. Also tried cartel est. The Co2 actually has the best board flex of the 3. Cartel had the best foot feel but offered the least board flex. Reflex works really well with the burton channel as well as 4x4 and would be my pref over a standard est. Diode is the best of both worlds but can't go wrong with reflex in my opinion.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anybody else have any experience with the reflex bindings on an ics board? 

The only reason I'm asking is because I don't want to be stuck with burton if i want to buy a second board aside from what I'm buying.

I most likely won't have the money for both bindings and board if I buy a new board.

I do not plan on buying a second board in the life of this board.

the problem is I'm curious about the hinge on the new cartels and not sure if est has much of a difference (aside from the hinge) from reflex as far as feel is concerned.. 

I am not sure on which to get out of the reflex from this year, last year, last year's est, or the new est cartel.

In question format, Which would yall recommend out of the four most recent cartels for an ics board?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Do it. No reason not to and you're bindings will be usable with other boards.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

SJ10 said:


> Reflex works really well with the burton channel as well as 4x4 and would be my pref over a standard est.


as multiple posts above stated, reflex works fine with the channel. I have a pair of 12' reflex cartel's and 13' est cartel's. I had no problem with the reflex, just found an amazing price on est this summer and grabbed them. At this point I can't tell how much of the difference in flex is due to switching out my camber custom for the camber process/ reflex to est; but I am confident that you won't feel any drawbacks from the reflex.


----------



## OXYD81 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi, I think you're mixing pears and apples in terms of hardware you'll need. The reason being is that all ICS board until 2011 year of production used M5 hole pattern meaning that hardware used is different to what has been in a use since 2012 collection, namely M6 hardware. Apart from a step up matrix insert by one grade, M5 ICS bolts are completely different to M6. With M5 the screw with rubber washing gets inside the bold whereas in M6 is vice-versa meaning that the screw with specialized metal washing gets around the bold. 
Basically you can use your Re.Flex bindings on Custom 2010 as long as you have the right hardware (M5), screws, for it to fix the bindings safely.
Other than that, I think, you should be alright. Loosing a bit of flex underneath is irrelevant as long as you don't ride like a pro...Won't notice that, I reckon. Last winter I sneak BRTN Gatekeeper and decided to pair with Genesis Re.Flex as like you've mentioned, I don't want to be restricted to ICS boards only any longer....I am actually thinking about one of the Dupraz snowboards once I get older enough, when I turn 40 basically.

Keep it up.


----------

